# Gibbs point, little snag canoe launch options



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

Wanting to take the kids out in the canoe and have a couple spots in these areas that I want to fish. Any canoe launch options close to this area? PM me if you would like. Thanks


----------

